

Ask HN: How do you organize your bookmarks? - why-el

I was wondering what kind of structures you guys use? How do you organize your bookmarks? If, for instance, you have topics, then how do you manage to keep those folders, well, manageable?
======
zvocnikar
Try this idea: <http://ma-seo.com/?p=31>

------
ohashi
I use Delicious and tag it all

------
Mz
I was going to laugh at this and say "Organization? Bookmarks? Are you mad?"
Only it turns out I currently have both bookmarks and organization -- in
addition to the brain dump posterous account that inspired my initial
reaction.

I currently am on a tablet which means anything above three bookmarks per
category gets to be a bit cumbersome. This encouraged me to create more
categories than I otherwise would have. I am not a programmer, so I doubt my
categories would help you any.

Best of luck.

